# White fuzz on betta...



## piperandremy (Feb 22, 2009)

So I'm still learning how to take care of my betta's, and am also learning that what I was told at the Pet Store may not be sufficient in taking care of my betta's. 

So quick background, 2 gallon tank, two female betta's who DON'T FIGHT. 

But lately one has accumulated some kind of fungus, it looks like light fuzz. What do I do? Medicine? And will I have to separate each betta in order to use the medicine, and what is the cost?

Thanks!


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Yep, you need to seperate them, but use the medicine even on the one who doesn't have fungis, because It might be in the begging stage.


----------



## piperandremy (Feb 22, 2009)

veganchick said:


> Yep, you need to seperate them, but use the medicine even on the one who doesn't have fungis, because It might be in the begging stage.


Thanks, I was planning on buying some stuff today, but unfortunately he's already passed...


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm really sorry to hear that. :-(


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm sorry !!! I would still purchase medicine just so that you have it in case ur other betta gets sick.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about your fish!!


----------



## piperandremy (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks guys, I was really disappointed  but at least now my one betta gets the two gallon tank to herself. 
I'll probably purchase some medicine too, just in case Piper gets sick too.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

When i was younger we had bettas and they got the same thing (is that ich?) and since we didn't catch it soon enough they both ended up dying  but if you can catch it in time they should be fine


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

White, cottony patches may be fungus, which can be treated with Jungle Fungus Clear or Jungle Fungus eliminator.One is a powder and one is a tablet.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

My guess is that a majority of fish that end up getting sick, have had the disease since they were at the store (don't know how long you have had yours?) and just haven't really shown (or have beem treated to not show) the disease


----------



## piperandremy (Feb 22, 2009)

Emmnemms said:


> My guess is that a majority of fish that end up getting sick, have had the disease since they were at the store (don't know how long you have had yours?) and just haven't really shown (or have beem treated to not show) the disease


Thanks guys, that sounds like what Remy might've had. 
I'd owned him for eight days when she passed.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree with Emmnemms. Sometimes they don't show signs of illness until a few days after we get them home.


----------



## molly1231 (Feb 23, 2009)

piperandremy said:


> So I'm still learning how to take care of my betta's, and am also learning that what I was told at the Pet Store may not be sufficient in taking care of my betta's.
> 
> So quick background, 2 gallon tank, two female betta's who DON'T FIGHT.
> 
> ...


 

yes you will have to take one out to give the medicine but you might try that or ask the people at the pet shop:-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

If you want to know about medicine, ask someone on the forum.There are a lot of knowledgeable people here.


----------

